# Finally looks like we're going to do this~Hawaii. Narrowed it, but not fine tuned



## Egret1986 (Jul 25, 2014)

I've hesitated on this for years because of flight times from East Coast.  I always thought that if I went to Kauai, that I would want to stay at Wyndham Shearwater if I stayed in Princeville.  That exchange was taken care of a few weeks ago for the end of May next year.

I've researched threads, read reviews, played with airfares and flight times.  I've narrowed it down to fly from Norfolk to San Diego and stay overnight near airport.  I just don't see being able to complete the flight in one stretch without a break. I'm planning for a stop on the way back for a night also.  If any East Coasters want to weigh in on their experiences with flying EC to Hawaii, please do.

Fares are cheaper if I add the second week before the Shearwater (vacation dates 5/22/15-6/6/15).  My debate is whether to stay in a different area on Kauai for the first week or start off in Maui.  The added costs aren't a huge factor.  I do understand that flying to another island will impact a day with all that entails.

Likes and Dislikes

We're not Marriott, Westin, etc. types.  We're happy as long as it is clean and well-maintained.  Dated interiors aren't a problem.  We're not big resort types and don't participate in activities.  We like having some resort amenities, but we don't use them much.   Location is more important.  Views will be based on being an exchanger.  Nice view with or without ocean would be great.  I know about Trade Winds and all, but admit I'm concerned about no A/C.   Love beaches, snorkeling, hiking, tours, dining, etc.   We find we like relaxing and not having to "go, go, go".  But when we do go, we like to get away from the touristy stuff.

So, two weeks on Kauai or Maui and Kauai, folks?  Here are my current options with RCI Points.

RCI Points options for other areas of Kauai

Pono Kai Resort (#2491) 1 or 2BR
Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas (#3681) 1 or 2BR


RCI Points option for Maui

Hono Koa (#2620) 2BR
Kahana Villa Resort (#C612) 1 or 2BR
Maui Banyan Vacation Club (#C615) 1 or 2BR
Maui Beach Vacation Club (#C611) 1 or 2BR
The Sands of Kahana Vacation Club (#C609) 1 or 2BR

Thanks all for any shared experiences or opinions.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2014)

I did 10 days at the Lawai Beach Resort in Kauai 2+ years ago at the end of April into May. My South California family members had been 3 times to Kauai before and were pleased with the location. Sort of midpoint between the end of the crescent moon (the road) where highway going to the right went to Princeville and the highway to the left went to the canyon & coffee plantation. About equal distance - hour plus either way. No, the road did NOT circle the island. We toured the island every day - with 2 days spent much more time in the car - going to the end of the road each way.

I had a year earlier booked a friend for a 3 week trip to Hawaii -- he did NOT like Kauai as his resort for the week was in Princeville. Golf was NOT his thing. He was not a fan of "Peter, Paul and Mary" singing group, either. And he was cheap (dining out is expensive - in all of Hawaii). And he was annoyed his brother cancelled out - the whole reason the trip was booked - his brother's favorite vacation place. (And there was NO WAY I wanted to go with this friend - too many travel experiences with him).

Near the airport was both a Walmart and a Costco ... my SoCal 'experienced' family members made sure we stopped at both our 1st full day - early. And other than a few lunches eaten while touring the island, we grilled and ate at the resort each evening as group on the lanai except 1 night. With several bottles of wine.

Frankly, as a world traveler (ha, ha) - it really worked out. The reason for the group trip was a birthday dinner - which is the dinner we ate out - walking across the street (road) to the Beach House Restrurant. A great meal and a great time ... everyone truly enjoy the trip.

And perfect weather - even without air conditioning.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 25, 2014)

If you have never been to Maui, then by all means do a week there and a week in Kauai.  Given what you say about your accommodation desires, you should check out resorts in Kihei if you go to Maui.  It is quite well located on the island for sightseeing and not as upscale as Kaanapali.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVE Shearwater.  What a great choice.  

I would always stay 2 weeks at Shearwater because we love it so much, but I understand wanting to stay on the south or east side of the island for one week.  I would choose the Wyndham Kauai Villas myself, or I would wait for Point at Poipu or Lawai Beach to come available.  Love Point at Poipu for a stay, and I appreciate the interiors of the units after the remodel. My mother-in-law loved her bedroom and has great memories of walks around the resort.  We saw so many huge snails!  Loved our stay there.  

I didn't like the Marriott Waiohai as much as I liked Point at Poipu.  I could have been sitting in any Marriott while at Waiohai.  It's been a year since our visit, and I look back on it with a sigh because I couldn't get Shearwater at all, even with RCI Points because of the remodeling going on.  My second choice was the Westin. 

On my bucket list is Lawai Beach.  I would like it, I think, but after Denise's warning of the Banyan unit assignment with the public shower, I checked it out for myself (a drive through the back of the resort), and I would be sorely disappointed to get that building.  Bedrooms on the ocean side, that is great, because the ocean noise blocks out everything.  But a bedroom by a parking lot with a public parking area and shower for noisy locals (many who don't want us there anyway) is not my idea of a pleasurable stay.  

I would also consider the Shell resort.  It's right across the road from the defunct Coco Palms hotel, destroyed by Iniki.  It's also right by the shopping center with a good selection of restaurants.  No driving necessary.  Plus, Kapaa is full of nightlife, restaurants, grocery stores, etc.  A Shell owner here on TUG may be able to help you out with that.  

I would always choose Shearwater for two weeks, but we don't go to Waimea Canyon every trip.  There are many sights on the south side of the island, so we just drive from the north shore.  Love the island, and driving around it is fun for us.  

We used to island hop every trip, and now we enjoy one island fully for two weeks.  Going to the BI next week.  :whoopie:


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2014)

I own at Kauai Beach Villas.  It's a nice place, not overly fancy, and has the getaway feel you speak of.  Its oceanfront location provides excellent views, and it's adjacent to five miles of walkable beachfront.  Feels very remote.

Next door is a nice hotel with a multi-swimming pool complex, free for guests at KBV to use.  Rooms at KBV are reasonable, and there is A/C in the bedrooms, and ceiling fans. Combined with trade winds and fans, I've never felt overheated there.  With Points you can arrange for an oceanfront unit, which gives an unequaled view of the ocean and the sunrise.

I suggest it mainly due to its location.  KBV is just outside of Lihue, on the Eastern shore of the island.  Its central location makes it easy to get into town, shopping, the airport, and whatever, plus it provides a headstart on driving to either Princeville on the North or Poipu on the South shores.

If you stayed on the island two weeks, you could get a break on your rental car, you could save the interisland flight time and money wasted, and you could more easily see the island from one end to the other.  

Maui is good, too, but if your goal is to hang out and kick back, you may want to minimize the effort it takes to get around. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm more of a stay two weeks on one island type person. As a matter of fact
We've done three weeks in Kauai and loved it. It doesn't seem like you'll make
This trip again anytime soon so if I were you I would go for a week on Maui too.
I do like the Kihei area too.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 25, 2014)

*Try Maui*

I would agree with some of the others that if you don't think you will be going to Hawaii again, doing the second week on Maui would be best. Each island has its own flavor and character, so you would be missing something not to sample another island.

On the flight issue, we've always done the trip from the southeast without an overnight stay and didn't think it to be a problem. We always have to change planes along the way and have connected in Atlanta, Dallas, Phoenix, LA, San Francisco, and Denver. Generally the hour or two layover gives us a chance to stretch our legs and is preferred compared to schlepping luggage to a hotel for just one night. The nonstop from Atlanta was the longest (9 hours I recall), but really didn't seem that bad.

I can't comment on the resort selection as we tend to prefer the larger resort-type accommodations like Marriott, Westin, and the Kaanapali Beach Club.


----------



## Conan (Jul 26, 2014)

Maui has a narrow neck (see map), and it's about a 45 minute drive between Kahana/Ka'anapali in the upper section and Kihei/Wallea down below.  Sands of Kahana is a reasonable choice for the upper section. It's convenient to the famous beaches of Napili and Kaanapali, and it's not too far from Paia where the road to Hana begins.

Ideally you'd spend two weeks in Kauai this trip, and you'd come back maybe two years later to spend two weeks in Maui.  But if it's unlikely you're going to return to Hawaii in the foreseeable future, then do take the opportunity to see Maui on this trip.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 26, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> RCI Points option for Maui
> 
> Hono Koa (#2620) 2BR
> Kahana Villa Resort (#C612) 1 or 2BR
> ...


Definately go for two weeks...

On Maui we'd pick:
The Sands of Kahana Vacation Club (#C609) 1 or 2BR
Hono Koa (#2620) 2BR
The Sands of Kahana Vacation Club (#C609) 1 or 2BR
Kahana Villa Resort (#C612) 1 or 2BR

For a first trip ... this resort would make it easier to get to other parts of the island.
Maui Beach Vacation Club (#C611) 1 or 2BR

Also worth checking out would be Maui Hill.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Thanks everyone for your responses....all have been helpful*

We've decided to do both Maui and Kauai.

While we have been to many places that would be nice to visit again (western National Parks, islands in Caribbean, Florida Keys), we try to keep moving forward and see other places that have yet to be explored.

This most likely will be our only trip to Hawaii or not again for some time.

I've always thought that I would like to stay in the Kihei area, and previously when we were considering this trip, I wanted to stay at Maui Hill.  However, I'm sure there are other great options.

Sands of Kahana; I'm not sure why, but I keep having this feeling (not sure why because I can't pinpoint my reasons) that there are accommodations that would be better for us.  It has a high rating and mostly great reviews, but I haven't ever been ready to pull the trigger.  Maybe it's because it seems like a big place with large towers.  I was reading up on Hono Koa last night and that seemed like a good option also.  But I keep thinking Kihei is where we should stay and right now the Maui Banyan Vacation Club seems like the best option.

Still not sure about committing to a specific resort and area on Maui.  While it will only be the two of us and we would only need a one bedroom, I'm wondering if any of my options would be better staying in a 2BR.  

Thanks again, all for your responses.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2014)

We own at Maui Hill and love it.  If you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 26, 2014)

We own at Hono Koa, but you are not likely to get an great ocean view unit.  I would definitely recommend calling ahead to see if you can get a unit on a higher floor.  We bought our weeks specifically for that oceanfront view, and we pay dearly for it (MF's are up from $1,100 to $1,500 in just six years).  I wouldn't stay anywhere else now.  But we had to buy that deeded view.  

Sands of Kahana is great as an exchanger.  One of the firefighters Rick works with stayed at SOK last year, and then this year I was able to get him a Westin 2 bed for early June.  He loved SOK over the Westin and was actually disappointed at his Westin stay.  

SOK for him was preferrable because it was homey, comfortable, and exactly what he thinks a Maui stay should be.  So he was looking to buy a week there for that reason.  When he found out the fees were $1,600 for a 2 bed, he was pretty shocked.  I told him what to buy to exchange into SOK for more like $1,100.  It's an easy exchange through II, and a good trader will do it.  His daughters are in junior high and high school, so at a really good age to enjoy Maui.   

There is nothing fancy about SOK, and the location cannot be beat.  You will likely get oceanfront as an exchanger over an owner, unfortunately, so good riddance to our ownership at SOK.  

No parking issues, and no parking fees.  Also no AC, but I am 59 and have reached that time in my life when overheating is not good.  The breezes keep me from having issues, and the ceiling fans saved me many a night, when I kick off the covers because it's getting too warm.  Without the breeze, I am a mess.  Sometimes that happens--no breeze.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 26, 2014)

In Maui as an exchanger, I would consider Sands of Kahana especially if you can get 2BR or larger. The 1 BR are on the lower floors and views are filtered at best. 
Maui Hill is also a nice place to stay. 
Kahana Falls is across the street from SOK and also with good accommodations but make sure you do not grab 1BR sleep 2. 
I would also consider Kaanapali Beach Club. It's a bit bigger but with good amenities.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2014)

*It's mostly because of your posts over the years, combined with others.....*



Luanne said:


> We own at Maui Hill and love it.  If you have any questions, ask away.




.....that has made me want to stay at your resort.  It sounds exactly like what I'm looking for!

Thank you!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Thanks, Cindy; your posts about Shearwater have always made me want to stay there.*



rickandcindy23 said:


> We own at Hono Koa, but you are not likely to get an great ocean view unit.  I would definitely recommend calling ahead to see if you can get a unit on a higher floor.  We bought our weeks specifically for that oceanfront view, and we pay dearly for it (MF's are up from $1,100 to $1,500 in just six years).  I wouldn't stay anywhere else now.  But we had to buy that deeded view.
> 
> Sands of Kahana is great as an exchanger.  One of the firefighters Rick works with stayed at SOK last year, and then this year I was able to get him a Westin 2 bed for early June.  He loved SOK over the Westin and was actually disappointed at his Westin stay.
> 
> ...



Other folks' posts have supported your love for Shearwater.

I'm really looking forward to staying there!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Great input on SOK*



LisaH said:


> In Maui as an exchanger, I would consider Sands of Kahana especially if you can get 2BR or larger. The 1 BR are on the lower floors and views are filtered at best.
> Maui Hill is also a nice place to stay.
> Kahana Falls is across the street from SOK and also with good accommodations but make sure you do not grab 1BR sleep 2.
> I would also consider Kaanapali Beach Club. It's a bit bigger but with good amenities.



Right now there are 1,2,3 bedrooms available for my dates at SOK.  Before, when I was considering a trip in the past to Maui, I had considered both SOK and KBC, but (as now) hesitated just because they both seem like they are "big resorts" in more congested areas.  I just don't know if that's necessarily a bad thing.  It seems to be a consensus that exchangers do pretty well at SOK.  

Anybody; would you wait and see what other availability comes along or take the SOK? I have to admit the "no A/C" tends to freak me out a little bit. 

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> This most likely will be our only trip to Hawaii or not again for some time.



That's what we thought when we took our first trip.  Since then, we have gone back every year, and bought 4 timeshares there!

This morning, I booked our airfare for next summer, and the timeshares are already reserved.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2014)

*I know, I know*



DeniseM said:


> That's what we thought when we took our first trip.  Since then, we have gone back every year, and bought 4 timeshares there!
> 
> This morning, I booked our airfare for next summer, and the timeshares are already reserved.



I was wondering who would be the first to chime in with that.  I hope Hawaii does that for us. My Mom says she didn't like Hawaii and we're not going to like it. 

I really don't see how that's going to be possible.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> I was wondering who would be the first to chime in with that.  I hope Hawaii does that for us. My Mom says she didn't like Hawaii and we're not going to like it.
> 
> I really don't see how that's going to be possible.



What didn't she like?

Is she an outdoorsy person?

Did she only go to Honolulu?


----------



## tfalk (Jul 28, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> I just don't see being able to complete the flight in one stretch without a break. I'm planning for a stop on the way back for a night also.  If any East Coasters want to weigh in on their experiences with flying EC to Hawaii, please do.



Been there, done that, got the t-shirt...  We figured at the time traveling with an infant, it would be better to stop in CA overnight, then continue on the next day and the same on the reverse flight.  In the end, all we ended up doing was wasting 2 days sitting in airport hotels with pretty much nothing to do and nowhere to go without a car.  Having done the trip to Hawaii from NJ 20 times now, the best options we've found are either the direct flight from Newark to Honolulu or Newark to a midpoint and then direct into whatever island we are staying at first.  We had a problem last year where the direct flight got diverted to LAX due to a problem with the toilets, missed the connecting flight to LIH and had to stay the night in HNL... not fun...  I think one of the reasons they moved the direct flight to an earlier time was too many people missing connecting flights if they were late arriving in HNL...


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I did notice the entreaty to post experience flying from the East Coast to Hawaii.  

My wife went this past April and May.  We flew on Alaska Air, all legs. Flew Friday evening Boston to Seattle, stayed overnight, connected to Maui in the morning.  They kept our checked bags overnight (we were within the required time window).  So, we took an overnight with our change of clothes.

Coming back we arranged the flights so we had a red eye from Seattle to Boston. We thought it might be cramped, but we lucked out.  When we checked in for the flights we found we could get two "First Class" seats for Seattle to Boston for a low additional fee (I think it was $100 each).  Doing that allowed us to check our checked bags free.  So the additional cost came to (IIRC) $140 total.  So, in this case, it was coach from Maui to Seattle and "First Class" Seattle to Boston with about an hour layover.

Those "First Class" seats made the flight from Seattle to Boston much easier to take than sitting in the more cramped seats in the back of the plane, especially having spent over five hours sitting the back of the bus on a previous flight.

So, Egret, that is our experience and I hope you get some value out of it.
I know you are always responsive to people, so I thought I'd try to return the favor.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2014)

We are faced with similar dilemma of 2 (or more) shorter flights, vs. 1 long flight whenever we go to Europe. I'd NEVER take one with an overnight enroute. It just means waaaay too much time in airports or airport hotel without adding one iota of rest or comfort.

I don't mind a stop and plane change, allowing time to walk and stretch the legs and have a meal, but NO OVERNIGHTS!

Kind of like ripping off a Band-Aid, endure the pain for as little time as possible.

Jim


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Thank you, all, for posting about your East Coast to the Islands experiences*



Bwolf said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but I did notice the entreaty to post experience flying from the East Coast to Hawaii.
> 
> My wife went this past April and May.  We flew on Alaska Air, all legs. Flew Friday evening Boston to Seattle, stayed overnight, connected to Maui in the morning.  They kept our checked bags overnight (we were within the required time window).  So, we took an overnight with our change of clothes.
> 
> ...



Got value out of it.  Never flew First Class before.  I know that it would make a world of difference for a long flight.  Maybe I can luck out the way you did.  It is quite painful flying any more for any duration back there. 



Passepartout said:


> We are faced with similar dilemma of 2 (or more) shorter flights, vs. 1 long flight whenever we go to Europe. I'd NEVER take one with an overnight enroute. It just means waaaay too much time in airports or airport hotel without adding one iota of rest or comfort.
> 
> I don't mind a stop and plane change, allowing time to walk and stretch the legs and have a meal, but NO OVERNIGHTS!
> 
> ...



Valid points.  Before these postings, I started thinking that this would be a "waste of time" with no "real" benefits for overnight stays.  My son is in Italy now.  We've never been to Europe and hope to visit him some time next year, maybe in the Fall.  His twin is hoping to fly over at the end of the year to celebrate their 21st birthdays together on New Year's Eve.  I think when you're young, you can deal better with long flights. 



JIMinNC said:


> I would agree with some of the others that if you don't think you will be going to Hawaii again, doing the second week on Maui would be best. Each island has its own flavor and character, so you would be missing something not to sample another island.
> 
> On the flight issue, we've always done the trip from the southeast without an overnight stay and didn't think it to be a problem. We always have to change planes along the way and have connected in Atlanta, Dallas, Phoenix, LA, San Francisco, and Denver. Generally the hour or two layover gives us a chance to stretch our legs and is preferred compared to schlepping luggage to a hotel for just one night. The nonstop from Atlanta was the longest (9 hours I recall), but really didn't seem that bad.
> 
> I can't comment on the resort selection as we tend to prefer the larger resort-type accommodations like Marriott, Westin, and the Kaanapali Beach Club.



Your post got me to thinking.....you're right, staying overnight and doing the schlep will probably not add anything.  Better to try to get a layover, have dinner, stretch the legs and keep moving towards the goal of getting to paradise. :whoopie:



tfalk said:


> Been there, done that, got the t-shirt...  We figured at the time traveling with an infant, it would be better to stop in CA overnight, then continue on the next day and the same on the reverse flight.  In the end, all we ended up doing was wasting 2 days sitting in airport hotels with pretty much nothing to do and nowhere to go without a car.  Having done the trip to Hawaii from NJ 20 times now, the best options we've found are either the direct flight from Newark to Honolulu or Newark to a midpoint and then direct into whatever island we are staying at first.  We had a problem last year where the direct flight got diverted to LAX due to a problem with the toilets, missed the connecting flight to LIH and had to stay the night in HNL... not fun...  I think one of the reasons they moved the direct flight to an earlier time was too many people missing connecting flights if they were late arriving in HNL...



Reconfirmation that this is not going to accomplish much.  Looked good on paper, but in reality...probably just need to make the most of the layovers and keep on moving forwards.  Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2014)

*She was outdoorsy then.*



DeniseM said:


> What didn't she like?
> 
> Is she an outdoorsy person?
> 
> Did she only go to Honolulu?



I think she did some type of tour where her and her friend went to several islands (not a cruise).  She went scuba diving and did a lot of excursions.  The long flights contributed to it, along with flight delays, etc.

She likes places in the Caribbean and Mexico.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 23, 2014)

We fly from Buffalo or Rochester. Typically try to get a layover at LAX so it's broken up into two segments reasonably similar in length. This time we're going BUF to JFK to KOA. It's a long segment but no worse than a car road trip to Virginia or somewhere of that distance. ;-). The bright side is if you can sleep on the way (particularly coming home) you won't get woken up half way home! We upgraded to the seats with the extra 5" of leg room which seemed a cost effective alternative to First Class.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 24, 2014)

Flying EC to Maui has gotten better in my experience. We do fly 1st class so can't speak to coach to Maui but can speak to coach to LAX which we did last year to Newport Beach and realized it wasn't that bad and decided a second leg wouldn't be either.

My plan next time to use JetBlue to CA and then another carrier to Maui because I've fallen in love with JetBlue coach which for the money is the best in comfort and value.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 24, 2014)

I am in the 'split your visit' camp. Seems there are two types of visits to Hawaii. For the first couple of visits people are in the 'go see and do' mindset. The second way to visit Hawaii feels somewhat like..."I'm going to pretend I live here and just enjoy the place."

Two weeks gives time to go and see a lot of Kauai and Maui. Since you feel it will be awhile until you make a return trip, you will have more on which to base your decision for your 'next trip'.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 25, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> We've decided to do both Maui and Kauai.
> 
> While we have been to many places that would be nice to visit again (western National Parks, islands in Caribbean, Florida Keys), we try to keep moving forward and see other places that have yet to be explored.
> 
> ...


If you are not planning to go back to HI anytime soon or even never, you did right by planning to visit both islands as they are very different.

Maui is more touristy but it has beautiful beaches. You have the lush rain forest too like in Kauai but also the lovely up-country and the Haleakala Crater that Kauai doesn't have. Maui even has a small area that reminds us always of the Big Island because we see a lava flow and drive right through it to Peruse Bay.

We have no favorite island but our timeshares are on Maui so that's where we go every year. We used to island hop a lot but not lately anymore as it is getting expensive plus you lose a whole day each time you island-hop even if the flight is only 20 plus minutes long or less than an hour to the most further away island.

I have a feeling that you will be back as a good friend of ours has been back three times already and is also coming from back East. 

The PBS Channel was showing a movie this week of the Hawaiian Islands and no wonder why. The scenery is so spectacular.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> That's what we thought when we took our first trip.  Since then, we have gone back every year, and bought 4 timeshares there!
> 
> This morning, I booked our airfare for next summer, and the timeshares are already reserved.




Denise,  when is the best time to book airfare to hawaii for december of 2016?


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 27, 2015)

I do not like overnight stops either from the east coast to Hawaii.  Nor do I like daytime LONG flights.

The first time to Hawaii, we flew to LAX and connected to a plane to Oahu.  Five hours to LAX, stretch legs, back on plane 5 hours to Oahu.  I loved it!!

The next time we flew to LAX, stayed over night and flew in to Oahu the next morning.  It seemed like it took forever and the overnight hotel was a waste of money.

The third time we flew to Chicago (2 hours), then had an 8 hour flight to Oahu.  NEVER AGAIN!  8 hours straight on a plane in the middle of the day was torture.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 12, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own at Hono Koa, but you are not likely to get an great ocean view unit.  I would definitely recommend calling ahead to see if you can get a unit on a higher floor.  We bought our weeks specifically for that oceanfront view, and we pay dearly for it (MF's are up from $1,100 to $1,500 in just six years).  I wouldn't stay anywhere else now.  But we had to buy that deeded view.
> 
> Sands of Kahana is great as an exchanger.  One of the firefighters Rick works with stayed at SOK last year, and then this year I was able to get him a Westin 2 bed for early June.  He loved SOK over the Westin and was actually disappointed at his Westin stay.
> 
> ...



I'm really hoping to upgrade to SOK as the time gets closer....


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 12, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> This most likely will be our only trip to Hawaii or not again for some time.





DeniseM said:


> That's what we thought when we took our first trip.  Since then, we have gone back every year, and bought 4 timeshares there!



I missed this thread last year, but this was my first thought as I was reading through it.

I love that you picked Kauai and Maui, rather than Oahu/Honolulu.  And while I enjoy longer stays and a single item, two islands on a first trip is certainly a great idea.

So this trip would have been a few months ago.  I'm curious to hear how it went, which island was your favorite, and whether you've started planning your next trip yet!


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Actually, we went to Kauai and the Big Island. I couldn't get an exchange for Maui.*



MichaelColey said:


> I missed this thread last year, but this was my first thought as I was reading through it.
> 
> I love that you picked Kauai and Maui, rather than Oahu/Honolulu.  And while I enjoy longer stays and a single item, two islands on a first trip is certainly a great idea.
> 
> So this trip would have been a few months ago.  I'm curious to hear how it went, which island was your favorite, and whether you've started planning your next trip yet!



We loved both islands, and both sides of each island that we visited.  It would be hard for me to say which island or which areas we preferred.

We stayed a couple of days at Lawai Beach Resort in the Coral Bldg. with beautiful views across the street.  We were able to see and do lots of things while in that area.  We explored a lot on the western side while there. We then headed up to Wyndham Shearwater for the rest of the week, where we were also able to see and do a lot.  The following week, we started off in Hilo and stayed overnight in Volcano Village at Volcano Forest Inn.  We had dinner that evening at Kilauea Lodge.  That night we went into the Park to see the glow from the volcano.  We explored the Park the following day, doing several hikes.  Later that day, we drove to Kona, stopping along the way at Black Sand Beach, and stayed at the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff.  We were able to go snorkeling and enjoy several restaurants there.  We spent a day exploring the Waikoloa area.

From the East Coast, we flew into San Jose and spent the afternoon and evening relaxing, having dinner and getting a good night's sleep before heading out non-stop to Kauai.  That was a great decision for us.  On the way home from the Big Island, we took a non-stop overnight flight back to Seattle with a 4-hour layover, then flew home with no overnight stay.

We wouldn't change anything about the trip and our choices.  All our accommodations were perfect for us.  Everything went off perfectly and we felt that we were able to see and do most everything that we wanted within the time frame that we had.

It was a great trip.  One day, we will probably go back; however, not in the foreseeable future.   We have so many other places that we would like to visit.  An Alaska trip is on the radar and I just got an exchange for a Summer week for Estes Park in 2017.  We love the National Parks and these are two places that we have wanted to visit for some time.

So many places, so little time.  

Thanks for asking!  Great time.  Great memories!


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 16, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> We loved both islands, and both sides of each island that we visited.  It would be hard for me to say which island or which areas we preferred.
> 
> We stayed a couple of days at Lawai Beach Resort in the Coral Bldg. with beautiful views across the street.  We were able to see and do lots of things while in that area.  We explored a lot on the western side while there. We then headed up to Wyndham Shearwater for the rest of the week, where we were also able to see and do a lot.  The following week, we started off in Hilo and stayed overnight in Volcano Village at Volcano Forest Inn.  We had dinner that evening at Kilauea Lodge.  That night we went into the Park to see the glow from the volcano.  We explored the Park the following day, doing several hikes.  Later that day, we drove to Kona, stopping along the way at Black Sand Beach, and stayed at the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff.  We were able to go snorkeling and enjoy several restaurants there.  We spent a day exploring the Waikoloa area.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that you enjoyed your trip to HI.  

All islands are beautiful and different from each other.  You may be back one day and visit one of the other islands too.  Oahu has a lot to offer if you like the nightlife or deserted beaches on the other side.

Maui is very popular and we like this island because you have many beaches, the rain forest too and the up country plus the Haleakala Crater.  No island fever here and enough to do.

We even liked Molokai but that was when the Ranch was still there.  Molokai looked like time had stood still before the tourists arrived in droves and commercialized it.  There is a timeshare there but you have to like to hike and drive a SUV and explore and entertain yourself.

Even Lanai is interesting to visit for a short visit but we much preferred Molokai.

You may be back!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 16, 2015)

ibcnu said:


> I do not like overnight stops either from the east coast to Hawaii.  Nor do I like daytime LONG flights.
> 
> The first time to Hawaii, we flew to LAX and connected to a plane to Oahu.  Five hours to LAX, stretch legs, back on plane 5 hours to Oahu.  I loved it!!
> 
> ...



This is our first time going to Hawaii, we are flying from the Mid-West, would you recommend flying at night or is it better to get the first flight of the day and go from there?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2015)

A little something that was recommended to us that worked out very well, and is worth passing along:

If you plan to travel from the Mainland to visit Maui as part of your trip, and you will drive up to Haleakala summit to see the sunrise, make Maui your first island. Do the sunrise trip the morning after your arrival.  Your biological clock will still be on Mainland time, so you'll wake up early in Hawaii time. Getting up that early will be easy that first morning.  Make your sunrise trip to the top of the mountain and enjoy yourself.  Then you can relax and adjust into Hawaii time at your leisure.

We did that, and it was a piece of cake. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2015)

Dave gives some great advise for Maui and don't forget some of your Midwest
Fall to early winter clothes, it gets cold up there. 

We have been going to Hawaii from the Midwest every year for quite a few years
Now. What works best for us is try to arrive in Hawaii between 4pm and 8pm.
Checkin usually starts at 4pm and that allows a little extra time to grab your car,
Checkin and maybe stop for a little bit of groceries, then maybe a bite to eat.
Then get to bed between 8pm and 9pm. You'll be tired, hopefully not over tired
But by doing this we wake up about 6am all rested and with no jet lag. That was 
The way it just happened to work out for us on our first trip and we followed the
Same regimen for every trip with no issues.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 17, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> This is our first time going to Hawaii, we are flying from the Mid-West, would you recommend flying at night or is it better to get the first flight of the day and go from there?



I don't even know if red eyes are available traveling west.  You usually find those when you travel east, no?   Besides, if you arrived at 6-9am, you'd be hard pressed to find a hotel that would not charge you for the entire night that ends at noon. 

I live in Ohio and in November, we'll be taking our 5th trip to Hawaii.  I always take the earliest flight out in the morning, and try to arrive no later than 4pm.  That way, you'll land feeling good enough to drive or taxi to the hotel, grab dinner and hit the sheets.  One time we arrived into HNL at 7pm. By the time we settled into our hotel room at 10pm Hawaii time (4am Cincinnati time), and I'd been up for almost 24 hours.  I was almost delirious from fatigue. 

Luckily, our hotel in Waikiki was 15-20 minutes away from the airport.  I certainly wouldn't want to be driving dark roads to a Ka'anapali resort after 24 hours of no sleep.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 18, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> This is our first time going to Hawaii, we are flying from the Mid-West, would you recommend flying at night or is it better to get the first flight of the day and go from there?



I agree with some of the other advice, plan your arrival for late afternoon/early evening which will generally mean an early to mid morning departure from east coast or midwest cities. We'll generally get the rental car, check-in, eat dinner, and force ourselves to wait and go to bed close to our regular time around 11 - 11:30pm or so. Now that will be about 5am eastern time, but by doing that, we'll sleep our normal 8 hours or so and wake up at 7 or 8am. Otherwise, if we went to bed at 8 or 9, we'd be waking up at 4 or 5am thinking we're still in eastern time.

As far as westbound flights are concerned, I believe virtually every mainland to Hawaii flight will arrive Hawaii no later than early-to-mid evening, meaning all of your trip going west will be in the daytime or early evening. That is necessitated by operational requirements for connecting flights at the mainland hubs and the need to turn the aircraft in Hawaii and get them back to the mainland at a time that coordinates with an arrival/departure push at one of the mainland hubs. Most hubs have multiple arrival/departure periods spread throughout the day from around 6-7am to 10pm or so. I think there may be a very small number of flights that deviate a bit from this general schedule because they are designed to serve primarily west coast travelers, but these flights may be difficult connections from other parts of the country.

Most of the flights that leave Hawaii going back east leave the islands in the 9pm to midnight time frame, which allows them to fly overnight and land at a mainland hub in the early morning (6am to 9am or so) so passengers can connect to their final destinations elsewhere in the US. Any significantly earlier departure from the islands would get the planes to the mainland in the wee hours of the morning (2-4am) when there are no connecting flights to anywhere. I think there are a small number of late afternoon eastbound departures from Hawaii designed to connect with red-eye overnight flights leaving the west coast in the 11pm to 1am time frame for the east coast, but any west coast arrival later than that has nothing to connect to.

These late evening eastbound departure times from Hawaii also dictate that the westbound airplanes need to arrive in Hawaii in the late afternoon/early evening to allow them to be cleaned, serviced, and prepared for the return flight to the mainland. Those required Hawaii arrival times, in turn, dictate that most westbound flights are daytime departures from mainland hubs. 

Similarly, to facilitate an early AM (7 to 8 am) arrival in the islands, that would mean a westbound flight would have to leave the mainland hub at like 3 or 4 am or earlier, making connecting flights impractical, thus making such an itinerary operationally impractical for an airline.

This is the same reason most flights from the east coast to Europe depart in the late afternoon, fly all night, and arrive Europe in the early morning; and why most westbound flights from Europe to the US fly all day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 18, 2015)

I just wanted to say THANKS for all of the great advice on how and when to travel to Hawaii from the Mid-West… I like the idea of taking the earliest flight out and then arriving into Hawaii at 4pm….great ideas from everyone….

Regards,


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 23, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own at Hono Koa, but you are not likely to get an great ocean view unit.  I would definitely recommend calling ahead to see if you can get a unit on a higher floor.  We bought our weeks specifically for that oceanfront view, and we pay dearly for it (MF's are up from $1,100 to $1,500 in just six years).  I wouldn't stay anywhere else now.  But we had to buy that deeded view.
> 
> Sands of Kahana is great as an exchanger.  One of the firefighters Rick works with stayed at SOK last year, and then this year I was able to get him a Westin 2 bed for early June.  He loved SOK over the Westin and was actually disappointed at his Westin stay.
> 
> ...



I just wanted you to know that your post really made me change my mind about SOK and I was able to score a 3 bedroom exchange into this resort. I hop we can get an oceanfront unit as an exchanger….thanks so much for always providing such great reviews….


----------



## chriskre (Aug 23, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> Got value out of it.  Never flew First Class before.  I know that it would make a world of difference for a long flight.  Maybe I can luck out the way you did.  It is quite painful flying any more for any duration back there.



I live east coast too and have dreaded going back to Hawaii because of the flights.   I have to use oxygen to fly now so that makes it even more stressful for me.  

Not sure if you follow any of the credit card sign up bonuses but with AA if you bought a coach ticket within a few days of the flight I believe it's 48 hours you can call up and upgrade your ticket with miles to first class if the seats are available.

Also sign up for their credit card with one of the links from Flyertalk when they do the bonus points special and sometimes they offer 100K miles with a certain spend.   I usually sign up and pay all my property taxes and insurances and get to the minimum spend in a month.  

I just got my first class tickets to Hawaii for 75K points.  I transferred a bunch of Marriott Rewards points that I had to AA miles and now have enough for a second first class ticket.  I rarely stay in hotels anymore but have had the credit card for years and with the free night stay it pays for itself anyway so I keep it, but transferring the points to miles is a decent exchange and they usually give you bonus miles to do the transfer.  
Also AA is having a 20% discount on miles purchased if you are very close to an award already it's not a bad deal.  My friend had enough points for only a coach ticket and we bought the bonus miles for less than $900 and she's not flying a guaranteed business and first class seat with me for the whole flight instead of rolling the dice.  

Just curious why you are not going to Honolulu at all.  Have you already been there?  I only ask because if this is your first trip to Hawaii I think it's sort of a "must do" even if only for a day or two.  I'm going to the DVC in Ko Olina and it looks like a very different Oahu experience than going to Waikiki.  And the frequent flier tickets are easier to get to HNL.

Oh never mind.  I see this was an old thread.  Duh.    LOL


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 23, 2015)

*I do have AA miles and signed by for Alaska Credit Card for the Companion Fare.*



chriskre said:


> I live east coast too and have dreaded going back to Hawaii because of the flights.   I have to use oxygen to fly now so that makes it even more stressful for me.
> 
> Not sure if you follow any of the credit card sign up bonuses but with AA if you bought a coach ticket within a few days of the flight I believe it's 48 hours you can call up and upgrade your ticket with miles to first class if the seats are available.
> 
> ...



Most of the places we like to go, AA has the best routes, rates and rewards.  

We were able to fly First Class (first time for me!) to and from East Coast.  I got a free Companion Coach ticket for my husband for the flight we took from San Jose to Lihue.  That was the only bad flight.  I was in a middle seat for over 5 hours.  Fortunately, right before we left to come home, we were able to secure First Class for the flight from Kona to Seattle.  So fortunately, only the inter-island flight between Kauai and Big Island, and the non-stop from San Jose to Kauai were in Coach.  Having the FC for East-West Coast was a blessing, along with the last minute upgrade to First Class coming back to the mainland. 

First Class can spoil one.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 23, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> Most of the places we like to go, AA has the best routes, rates and rewards.
> 
> We were able to fly First Class (first time for me!) to and from East Coast.  I got a free Companion Coach ticket for my husband for the flight we took from San Jose to Lihue.  That was the only bad flight.  I was in a middle seat for over 5 hours.  Fortunately, right before we left to come home, we were able to secure First Class for the flight from Kona to Seattle.  So fortunately, only the inter-island flight between Kauai and Big Island, and the non-stop from San Jose to Kauai were in Coach.  Having the FC for East-West Coast was a blessing, along with the last minute upgrade to First Class coming back to the mainland.
> 
> First Class can spoil one.



Yes first Class is a total spoiler.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 23, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> I don't even know if red eyes are available traveling west.  You usually find those when you travel east, no?   Besides, if you arrived at 6-9am, you'd be hard pressed to find a hotel that would not charge you for the entire night that ends at noon.
> 
> I live in Ohio and in November, we'll be taking our 5th trip to Hawaii.  I always take the earliest flight out in the morning, and try to arrive no later than 4pm.  That way, you'll land feeling good enough to drive or taxi to the hotel, grab dinner and hit the sheets.  One time we arrived into HNL at 7pm. By the time we settled into our hotel room at 10pm Hawaii time (4am Cincinnati time), and I'd been up for almost 24 hours.  I was almost delirious from fatigue.
> 
> Luckily, our hotel in Waikiki was 15-20 minutes away from the airport.  I certainly wouldn't want to be driving dark roads to a Ka'anapali resort after 24 hours of no sleep.



Lisa, I totally missed this post from you, since we are both in the same area, I'm going to try and take the earliest flight out in the morning, as you suggested.  Can I ask about how much the plane tickets are from your area to Hawaii? I want to ensure I'm budgeting properly for this trip. thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 23, 2015)

chriskre said:


> I live east coast too and have dreaded going back to Hawaii because of the flights.   I have to use oxygen to fly now so that makes it even more stressful for me.
> 
> Not sure if you follow any of the credit card sign up bonuses but with AA if you bought a coach ticket within a few days of the flight I believe it's 48 hours you can call up and upgrade your ticket with miles to first class if the seats are available.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to Honolulu because we can only get about 7 to 10 days max off work and our daughter has to be back for school….I wanted a relaxing vacation and with the small time frame we have I could not see doing a day trip…However when I retire, I plan on figuring out a way to spend 2 or 3 weeks in Hawaii….


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Lisa, I totally missed this post from you, since we are both in the same area, I'm going to try and take the earliest flight out in the morning, as you suggested.  Can I ask about how much the plane tickets are from your area to Hawaii? I want to ensure I'm budgeting properly for this trip. thanks



~$1000 each, though I've seen them for as low as $864 lately.  However, I have my search set for early December, which is low season.  Go to Kayak.com and set up a flight alert so that you can notified of a sale.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 25, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> ~$1000 each, though I've seen them for as low as $864 lately.  However, I have my search set for early December, which is low season.  Go to Kayak.com and set up a flight alert so that you can notified of a sale.



Yikes, the airfare is going to be the biggest part of my budget with 5 of us going…


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Sorry, my mistake*

Responded to a 2014 post that I thought was current.  Ooops.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Yikes, the airfare is going to be the biggest part of my budget with 5 of us going…



Yup.  That's why Hawaii award tickets are so popular.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 26, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Yup.  That's why Hawaii award tickets are so popular.



I just applied for the AA credit card, now I wait to see when I get it...


----------

